# Answer with a Question



## Straw Hat Kikos

New game. In this game you answer the above with yet another question. All "answers" are questions, thus leaving us going in circles and never really answering the question. 

Example:  Q1: Do you like cheesecake? 
                Q2: Does cheesecake have cheese in it?
                Q3: Do you put cheese on cheese cake?




REAL QUESTION....

                                    Do you like shoes or boots better?


----------



## HankTheTank

Are the shoes purple?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is there such a thing as purple shoes?


----------



## EllieMay

Is purple the same as violet?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Isn't violet a color in the rainbow?


----------



## HankTheTank

Aren't there six colors in a rainbow?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Isn't there a guy that has six fingers on one hand?


----------



## HankTheTank

Could you lend me a hand?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Figuratively or literally?


----------



## HankTheTank

Why would I need a literal "hand"?

(hehe amputation time!)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

What is the definition of "literal"? LOL

(and yes, I do know the definition. That is for the sake of the game)


----------



## HankTheTank

Do you know the literal definition of "bumbershoot"?

(yes, it's an actual word!)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

How in the world would I know THAT!!??


(quick google search and I have become even smarter) hahahehehehahhaa

An umbrella? Cool. lol


----------



## HankTheTank

Well why DON'T you know that?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Why do you know what it means?


----------



## HankTheTank

Is there any reason I shouldn't?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is there a reason you shouldn't what? lol


----------



## HankTheTank

Why do you ask confusing qestions?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Why did you misspell "question"? lol


----------



## HankTheTank

Why do you point out spelling mistakes?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Why wouldn't I?


----------



## HankTheTank

Why would anyone?

(This is ironic, since I'm usually the first to point out a mistake!)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Why would anyone go skydiving?

(somehow I changed the subject!!)


----------



## HankTheTank

Skydiving is completely safe, right?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is it was dangerous then nobody would do it, right?


----------



## HankTheTank

Wouldn't some people do it because of the danger?

(Oh man I totally wanna go skydiving!!!)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Do people like danger?

(Me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want to go so bad!! I am hopefully going in about three years. You wanna come?) lol


----------



## HankTheTank

Do people like the danger part or the adrenaline rush?

(yes I wanna come!  )


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Do they go hand-in-hand?

(Lets do it then. btw I would say that for me at least, it is the adrenaline.)


----------



## HankTheTank

Wait, adrenaline has hands??

(Me too. It's terrifying, so it's awesome!!)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Do animals have hands or four feet?


----------



## HankTheTank

Aren't there some animals with no feet at all?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

How many animals are there that are less than 1 foot long?


----------



## HankTheTank

How many animals are there in the world?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

How many animals are sleeping right now?


----------



## HankTheTank

Why aren't I sleeping?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Why aren't you sleeping??


----------



## HankTheTank

Why should I be sleeping?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Why shouldn't you be sleeping at 11:11 at night?

*I'm back. Had to switch computers.


----------



## HankTheTank

Isn't 11:12 a little early to go to bed?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Isn't you right!!?? lol


----------



## HankTheTank

My, don't YOU have some bad grammar?! lol


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

lol Are you correcting me? haha


----------



## HankTheTank

Did you ever think that I wouldn't correct you if you got it right the first time?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Did you think that I did that on purpose to be funny?


----------



## HankTheTank

Did you know I knew that?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Did you know that I knew that you knew and I'm sure you already knew that I was going to break out the "knews" and by going that I am going to say alot of "knews"

(I had another one that would have been alot more but decided against it.)


----------



## HankTheTank

Did you know that's the most "knews" I've ever seen used before?!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Do you know that I don't believe you? hehehe


(btw the word "k-n-e-w" is spelled really weird. After a few times spelling it you look and say, "That is not how it is spelled, is it?" The you do a double check and figure out that that is how it is spelled but you remain baffled ad wondering how you never realized how strange it was spelled.)


----------



## HankTheTank

Why don't you believe me?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Do you know that I really do believe you  but lied for the sake of the game?


----------



## HankTheTank

Well that was a sneaky thing to do, now wasn't it?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Hoe come when you think of sneaky you think of someone dressed in black "sneaking" around?


----------



## HankTheTank

Do you think it's because of ninjas?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Do you think that ninjas are overrated, as I do?


----------



## HankTheTank

Yes, do you agree that pirates are better?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I would say they are, but do you agree that zombies are the best?


----------



## HankTheTank

Sure, but zombies are a little gross, don't you think?


----------



## autumnprairie

do you thiink we will win the numbers game again? and yes zombies are gross


----------



## HankTheTank

Don't we ALWAYS win the numbers game?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Don't you remember how bjjohns and I spent every waking moment of our lives for about a week and a half on that game and we won?


----------



## autumnprairie

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Don't we ALWAYS win the numbers game?


yes I believe we do.
what is your favorite animal?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Are we talking any kind of animal or certain kinds of animal?


----------



## HankTheTank

I don't think it's a certain animal, is it?


----------



## autumnprairie

any kind of animal, what would it be?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Do animals have favorite people?


(My fav would be goats followed by a Toucan)


----------



## HankTheTank

I think they do, don't you?

(mine are goats as well, followed by crocodiles)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Do animals know that we have favorites?


(Crocs? Well ok then...lol) (That was unexpected but should not have surprised me hahahaha)


----------



## HankTheTank

Are you your favorite animals favorite person?

(saltwater crocodiles to be specific, they are uber fascinating)


----------



## Genipher

ignore


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Do you know that we now know that you read the Hitchhikers Guide?


----------



## HankTheTank

Did you know that was a tad confusing??


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Do you know that we know that you have never read The Hitchhikers Guide books?


----------



## HankTheTank

Did you know that I HAVE read them?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Did you know that I have NOT read them, but do know about them...?


----------



## HankTheTank

Did you know you should read them ASAP?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Do you know that I will NOT read them?


----------



## HankTheTank

Did you know that you're missing out?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

On what??


----------



## HankTheTank

Did you know that you're missing out on some really good books?!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Do you have a favorite book?


----------



## HankTheTank

Not really, do you?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Do I what?

(Can't say I do.)


----------



## HankTheTank

You don't mean to tell me you don't know what I mean, do you??


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Um, no? Yes?


----------



## HankTheTank

Maybe? lol


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Maybe, one day, CBL or Delta will join in this game and it would have some crazy questions in it, don't you think?


----------



## HankTheTank

But I haven't seen CBL in a while, have you?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Omg... i just found this... New reason to love BYH... people actually talk about you w/o you knowing it (and not in a bad way, LOL)

I thought CBL was in Chitna & Valdez? (got 62 fish, 124 or so fillets


----------



## Vickir73

Straw and Hank - are y'all high on goat poo????? Y'all do realize that y'all are crazy, don't you????

(ha, ha - 2 questions)


----------



## HankTheTank

Wait...I'm crazy???

(yeah, I knew that  )


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I knew Hank is crazy, but me?


----------



## HankTheTank

Straw Hat is even crazier than me, right?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

How does someone get the label of "crazy"?


----------



## HankTheTank

How does someone get the label of "normal"?


----------



## Vickir73

Since we are all goat people, some would call us all crazy, right?


----------



## HankTheTank

Couldn't we also say than non-goat people are even crazier?


----------



## Vickir73

I think non-goat people don't know what they are missing, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Don't you think that goat people are a bit crazy?


----------



## EllieMay

Didn't Patsy Cline sing the song 'Crazy?'


----------



## HankTheTank

Didn't Willie Nelson record a version of it too?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is Willie Nelson a hippie?


----------



## Symphony

Why don't you two just exchange phone numbers already and go out? LOL


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

What does that have to do with Willie Nelson?


----------



## HankTheTank

Didn't Willie Nelson get his hair cut?

(He did, which is weird cause now he doesn't have his braids anymore)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

When will Troy Polamalu cut his hair?


----------



## HankTheTank

Who is Troy Polamalu?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

He is the SS for the Pittsburgh Steelers, don't you know?


----------



## HankTheTank

How would I know that?


----------



## marlowmanor

You assume we are interested in football?
Nope didn't know that information. Constantly watching sports is DHs thing, not mine! I prefer shows I can learn something from occassionally. Plus I can't follow football well.


----------



## HankTheTank

That's a silly thing to assume, isn't it?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Doesn't everybody know who he is?


----------



## HankTheTank

I don't see how they would, do you?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

He is the most known player on one of the most known teams in the NFL, didn't you know?


----------



## Genipher

Speaking of the NFL, are footballs still made out of pigskin?


----------



## Vickir73

Didn't they change from pig skin to leather?


----------



## marlowmanor

Isn't that the only reason to watch football?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Do you like football?


----------



## Vickir73

Isn't the only reason to watch football is to see the guys in tight pants?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Surely that is not the only reason you watch?


----------



## Vickir73

did you know I pick the team to root for by which color uniform looks better?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Did you know that many people do that? lol


----------



## Genipher

Who here actually owns a television and watches football?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Who needs to tickets to the HOF game in two day that include my beloved New Orleans Saints?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Whose HOF?


----------



## HankTheTank

I'm not sure, does anyone know?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Does anyone know whaT? 


Hey hank  wanna see pics w/ my new camera? I can get some w/ me pigeons


----------



## HankTheTank

Does anyone even know what we're talking about anymore?

Sure! Pictures are always fun


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Have you ever known what your talking about?

I'll go update my journal


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

what time is it there Hank ?!?!


----------



## HankTheTank

It's 5:00 a.m. Almost bedtime! Didn't you know I am nocturnal?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

LOL!

If my mom would let me (AKA i wasnt afraid of the dark so i could do more things...) I'd be nocturnal too  I'm more diurnal tho, half and half 

its only 1 am here


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

What is the question?

btw HOF means Hall Of Fame


----------



## Genipher

Isn't that what they asked in the Hitchhikers Guide?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

How many books are in The Hitchhikers Guide?


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

Didn't you guys already talk about The Hitchhikers Guide?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Are we the only ones that noticed that?


----------



## Sugarbushdraft

do you ever notice ANYTHING Straw?


----------



## flemish lops

Is straw always dry?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Can straw get moldy?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

What did you mean by 





			
				Sugarbushdraft said:
			
		

> do you ever notice ANYTHING Straw?


?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Nothing. Why? did I offend you?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Now why would that offend me?

It takes alot to offend me. lol And no, it did not.


----------



## Symphony

How can "Straw" get offended?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Can animals get offended?


----------



## flemish lops

can animals get sick?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Could vets make money without sick animals?


----------



## Sugarbushdraft

What would happen if all animals got CL?


----------



## HankTheTank

What would happen if all CL dissapeared?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Not all animals can get CL, right?

Only ruminants can get CL. lol


----------



## Sugarbushdraft

Only ruminants? Oh..


Can cows get CL?


----------



## HankTheTank

Can cows wear hats?

(Hey, first thing I thought of....lol)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

What makes a ruminant a ruminant? (yes I do know the answer) lol

I do not know if they can or not. I have never heard of it if so.


----------



## HankTheTank

Do you not know if they can get CL, or if they can wear hats?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Do they make cow hats?


IM BACK


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Can goats wear hats?


----------



## HankTheTank

Wouldn't a goat eat the hat?

Hank's worn hats before...


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Did he eat them?


----------



## HankTheTank

Wouldn't any goat eat them?

Actually, he didn't


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Some goats don't have teeth and it would be hard to eat a hat with no teeth, don't you think?


----------



## HankTheTank

Besides, hats can't taste all that good, can they?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Have you ever eaten a hat?


----------



## HankTheTank

No, have you?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

No, that is pretty nasty, right?


----------



## HankTheTank

Wouldn't it depend on the hat?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Most would say eating any hat is nasty, agreed?


----------



## HankTheTank

But what if you were starving, and all you could get was hats? You wouldn't have a choice, would you?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

What if the hats were posoinous?


----------



## HankTheTank

Well then you're out of luck then, aren't you?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Speaking of luck, why are four leaf clovers "lucky"?


----------



## HankTheTank

Isn't it because they're so rare?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Why are they rare?


----------



## HankTheTank

Isn't it because most clovers only have three leaves?

One of my friends has a collection of over 50 four leaf clovers!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Isn't it because most clovers only have three leaves?
> 
> One of my friends has a collection of over 50 four leaf clovers!


Do green oninions have leaves?

WHAT? I could've swore i ALWAYS found 4 leaf clovers, but then I figured out they were clovers


----------



## HankTheTank

Do onions make you cry?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Do you cry?


----------



## HankTheTank

Why would I?

(yes I do, very much. I think I'm the only one in my family who's affected by them that much )


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Because of onions? 

(because of onions? _


----------



## HankTheTank

Yeah. Do they make YOU cry?

(yes, onions. this is getting confusing!)


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Have you ever cut onions in class?



(LOL! OK, well, I'm OK with them, but I have glasses to protect me  )


----------



## HankTheTank

What class would you cut onions in?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Have you ever made food in class? Like, home ec? 

(even tho it was just our regular class making food, LOL)


----------



## HankTheTank

What's home ec?

(kidding, I ttok it a couple years ago. All I remember was making mac and cheese!)


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Did you spell home ec right?

(Cool  )


----------



## HankTheTank

I'm not sure, did I?
(that was the class I got burned with a frying pan in -_- )


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

(O my gawd.. I remember you telling me!!)

Did you what?


----------



## HankTheTank

Did you take home ec?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Why would you think i can take Home Ec?


----------



## HankTheTank

Why wouldn't you be able to? Don't all schools have it?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Do middle schools have it?


----------



## HankTheTank

Mine did, did yours?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

I'm not in middle school , am i?


----------



## HankTheTank

How should I know?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

You should know stuff, right?


----------



## HankTheTank

What should I know?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Can pigeons get diseases from chickens or vice versa? 

(i actually need to know if you know for real)


----------



## HankTheTank

Did you Google it?

I don't, sorry


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Whats google?

I asked some pigeon people but dont know how long it will take for a response, thanks tho


----------



## HankTheTank

You've never used Google?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Isnt google a number?


----------



## HankTheTank

Isn't it also a search engine?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Whats Ask.com? Is IT a search engine?


----------



## HankTheTank

Isn't Bing one too?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Whose Bing?


----------



## HankTheTank

Isn't it a lot like Google?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

What if Google died?


----------



## HankTheTank

How could it die, it's a website?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Can cleverbot die?


----------



## HankTheTank

Who's cleverbot?

(yes, I do know what it is)


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

LOL)

Isn't Cleverbot half human half robot?
OK i have to go... its 1 am and I need to wake up early XD)


----------



## Symphony

Would Robot Chicken beat up Cleverbot ?


----------



## Genipher

Wouldn't that depend on who is bigger?


----------



## drdoolittle

Is bigger really better?


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011

Wouldn't that depend on the situation?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Isn't bigger always better?


----------



## HankTheTank

But smaller is better sometimes, isn't it?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

When is smaller better?


----------



## HankTheTank

Wouldn't medium be perfect?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is medium right in the middle of small and big?


----------



## HankTheTank

What else would it be?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I have no idea, do you?


----------



## HankTheTank

No, does anyone?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I think we all have bad ideas, don't you? lol


----------



## HankTheTank

Who *hasn't* had a bad idea?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

You've had a bad idea?


----------



## HankTheTank

Of course, haven't you?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Haven't I what?


----------



## HankTheTank

Haven't you had a bad idea?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Has anyone not had a bad idea? lol

Of course I have-'- hehe


----------



## HankTheTank

Do you think there was ever a person who ONLY had bad ideas?


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011

Do you think he would have ever gotten used to it?


----------



## HankTheTank

Would he have known about it?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

How does one get used to having bad ideas?


----------



## HankTheTank

Wouldn't they just have to accept the fact?


----------



## Genipher

Have you ever played "Fact or Crap"?


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011

Have you?


----------



## HankTheTank

What is it?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Are all facts true?


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011

What if they aren't?


----------



## Genipher

Is all crap true?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is it true that we are all sitting down?


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011

Wouldn't it be hard to use the computer standing up?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Couldn't you be using a Smartphone?


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011

Wouldn't I have to own a smartphone?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

You don't own one?


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011

Do you own one?


----------



## Genipher

Is it possible to own a number?


----------



## ILuvSheep

Can I own cows?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Can you own sheep?


----------



## HankTheTank

Can sheep own you?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Aren't sheep tails creepy?


----------



## HankTheTank

Don't people dock their sheeps tails?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Most of them, right?

Not all. I have been to slaes before and some are not docked and they are scary!!!


----------



## HankTheTank

You find tails scary?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Have you seen them!!??


----------



## HankTheTank

Have I seen what?

(A couple times, yes)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

In person?


----------



## HankTheTank

Yes, why?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

And you don't find them scary?


----------



## HankTheTank

Why would I?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Why are cows so awesome?


Because they are!!!


----------



## HankTheTank

Have you ever seen a purple cow?

(there's a poem about purple cows)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Doesn't someone on BYH's have a purple cow?

A mod has a "Purple Cow"


----------



## HankTheTank

Where does one purchase such a colored cow?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

From the purple cow store, don't you think?


----------



## HankTheTank

Do they ship?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

How would I know?


----------



## HankTheTank

Don't you work in the Purple Cow Store?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Do you really think I work there?


----------



## HankTheTank

So you're telling me you don't?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Well do you?


----------



## HankTheTank

I'm employee of the month, didn't you hear?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Are you kidding?


----------



## HankTheTank

Now why would I kid about that?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Why would someone kid about that?


----------



## HankTheTank

Would they do it to get the employee discounts?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Wouldn't that need to prove that they are employees?


----------



## HankTheTank

You can fake an ID, can't you?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I can, but can you?


----------



## HankTheTank

You really expect me to answer that?


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

Do you know how weird you two are?


----------



## HankTheTank

No, do you?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

How did this start going again?


----------



## HankTheTank

I don't know, do you?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Where did 3alpacas go?

Did you hijack her account?


----------



## HankTheTank

No, how would I get her password?


----------



## ILuvSheep

YOU GUESSED MY PASSWORD??  (HACKER )


----------



## HankTheTank

Why would I hack you?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Why WOULDNT you hack me?


----------



## HankTheTank

Did YOU hack ME?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is CBL ILuvSheep?


----------



## HankTheTank

She can't be two people at once, can she?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Can you be an alien and be 2 people?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Are aliens real?


----------



## HankTheTank

Are people real?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Are pigeons real?


----------



## HankTheTank

What's a pigeon?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is it like a pig?


----------



## HankTheTank

Do pigs fly?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Do they have wings?


----------



## HankTheTank

Isn't there a diner called When Pigs Fly?

(sadly, it closed)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Has a pig ever flown?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Can a pigeon with clipped wings fly away?

(one of my pigeons-clipped wings- is missing ?!?!? D: D: )


----------



## flemish lops

do you clip your chickens wings?

( we had some flying out so we had to clip one side  )


----------



## Genipher

Do you ever eat chicken wings?


----------



## HankTheTank

Do chickens have wings?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Do chickens have wigs?


----------



## HankTheTank

Wouldn't they look silly with hair?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

But don't they have hair?


----------



## Fierlin

Doesn't everyone have hair?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Are we talking hair on our heads or anywhere?


----------



## Fierlin

Where is anywhere?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Isn't it everywhere?


----------



## Fierlin

How many things are there that are everywhere?  (lol)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

How would I know!!??


----------



## Fierlin

What do you know?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Not much, right?


----------



## Fierlin

Don't you know something? 

(You know lots.  But I am running out of good ideas for questions, lol.)


----------



## manybirds

Fierlin said:
			
		

> Don't you know something?
> 
> (You know lots.  But I am running out of good ideas for questions, lol.)


dosn't everyboyd have to know something?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Are we talking about knowledge?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

What's knowledge?


----------



## flemish lops

Is knowledge power?

(I grew up with "school house rock" movies  )


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

When is knowledge not power?


----------



## Genipher

Why is Batman considered a superhero when he doesn't have any special "powers"?


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011

Why does one have to have special powers to be counted a super hero? (I mean he is a hero and he is super!  )


----------



## Genipher

Edited to ask: If I had a lot of money, could I be a superhero, too?


----------



## HankTheTank

Are all superheroes rich?


----------



## Genipher

Can one be rich without having money?


----------



## HankTheTank

Isn't that called being rich in spirit?


----------



## Genipher

So is Spiderman rich in spirit?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Does Spiderma'am even exist? Sorry I don't call him Spiderman.


----------



## Genipher

Does Spiderman seem feminine to you?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

LOL!!!

Does he not to you?


----------



## Genipher

Don't some people go for that more "nerdy" look...or superhero?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Are you calling me nerdy? lol


----------



## Genipher

Are you saying you're spiderman?!


----------



## HankTheTank

Straw Hat is Spiderman?!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

You didn't know that?


----------



## HankTheTank

Did you know I'm The Joker?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Don't you know you can be arrested for saying that?


----------



## Genipher

Why would we be arrested for saying such things?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Haven't you heard of the theater shooting and all the other planned attacks?


----------



## Genipher

Ah, so Spiderman is a target?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is spiderma'am a spider or ma'am?


----------



## HankTheTank

Why do you call him Spiderma'am?


----------



## Genipher

Could you imagine if there were a Batma'am?

edited to correct my grammar


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Would you like it if there were real superheroes?


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Would you want someone to be able to use their XRay vision while you are in the "powder room"?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Doesn't that depend on the person? lol


----------



## Pearce Pastures

LOL!
What kind of person _would _want to be watched in the "powder room"?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Didn't you know that was done for the sake of this game?


----------



## Pearce Pastures

What should we be doing instead of playing a game?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I can't think of anything, can you?


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Why can't goats milk themselves?


----------



## Genipher

Wouldn't they need fingers to milk themselves?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Do they have fingers?


----------



## HankTheTank

What would a goat need fingers for?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Wouldn't the milk themselves?


----------



## Genipher

If a goat had fingers instead of hooves, would you still have to trim them?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Would goat even be goat if they had fingers?


----------



## Genipher

If a goat had fingers instead of hooves could it be considered a SUPERGOAT?


----------



## Pearce Pastures

What would a goat do if they did have fingers?


----------



## Genipher

Would they give high-fives?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Who said they would have 5 fingers?


----------



## Blackhereford boy

would we give them high fives back? :/


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Do we have 5 or 10 fingers?


----------



## Blackhereford boy

does the thumbs count as fingers?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I don't know.Does anybody else?


----------



## Genipher

Would they be able to jump as high with fingers?


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Why are both our toe and are finger bones called phalanges?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Why don't they have fingers?


----------



## Blackhereford boy

maybe cuz God made them hoved?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Don't cows have hooves? lol
Yes I know.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Are cow hooves harder than goat hooves?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Do goat hooves have to support 2000 pounds?


----------



## Blackhereford boy

why can't cows fly?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Can pigs fly?


----------



## Blackhereford boy

can fish breath air?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Are sharks fish?


----------



## Blackhereford boy

are you watching shark week?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is it shark week?


----------



## Blackhereford boy

is it not? :/


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Are you as confused as me?


----------



## Blackhereford boy

aren't we all?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Who isn't?


----------



## Genipher

What is shark week?

(seriously...I have no clue)


----------



## HankTheTank

Isn't it a TV show?


----------



## Sugarbushdraft

Isnt it a series of shark shows?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is that all they show on tv?


----------



## Genipher

Why do they have a "shark" week and not a "goat" week, or some other animal?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Want to write the with me? We need a goat week.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Would people watch Goat Week?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Who would not!!??


----------



## Pearce Pastures

What would they show on goat week?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Wouldn't they show goats leaping out of the water and eating seals?


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Would they compare the bite radius of prehistoric goats to modern day goats?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Or would the talk about horn difference now and then?


----------



## Genipher

Does horn size _really _matter?
(hehe)


----------



## HankTheTank

Do all goats have horns?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Morning Hank


Don't all the wild ones?


----------



## HankTheTank

How do the wild ones keep their hooves down?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Aren't the wild ones Kikos? lol


----------



## HankTheTank

Not all of them, right?


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011

Wouldn't that mean that all goats originated from kikos?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Didn't Kikos originate from other goats?


----------



## manybirds

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Didn't Kikos originate from other goats?


Are kiko's pretty?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Do you know that "Kiko" means?

Yes they are. Some are awesome but some are less then great. lol


----------



## HankTheTank

What does kiko mean?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Where are Kikos from?

It is the Maori word for "meat." It is also sometimes translated as "meat for consumption" or "flesh."


----------



## Genipher

Does Kiko rhyme with gecko?


----------



## EllieMay

Does anyone raise Geckos?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I used to have one, didn't you know?


----------



## stitchcounting

did you know i have guinea pigs?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Did you know I have goats?


----------



## stitchcounting

goats, for milk or as lawn mowers?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

If you have goats for lawn mowers do they need gas?


I have my goats for meat. And some for milk and for selling.


----------



## stitchcounting

that depends so they have wheels or hooves?

really i never tried goats milk, only cows,soy and almond


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Do goats have wheels?


It tastes pretty much the same to me.


----------



## stitchcounting

Do wheels have goats?

hmmm i will try one of theses days


----------



## Genipher

Why do we keep talking about goats?


----------



## stitchcounting

should we be talking about bunnies?


----------



## Genipher

How does the Ishtar Bunny lay those eggs anyway?


----------



## Symphony

Why talk about bunnies?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

ETA: Are rabbits ruminants?


----------



## Symphony

Do Rabbits lay Golden Eggs?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Isn't that geese?


----------



## Genipher

Why is the plural form of geese not "geeses" or "gooses"?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is it mice? Or mices? Or maybe meece? idk lol


----------



## stitchcounting

why are we talking about birds?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Aren't we talking about meece? Or is it mice?


----------



## flemish lops

Your talking about mice?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is it mice or meece?


----------



## HankTheTank

What's a meece? Is it a female moose?


----------



## flemish lops

now your taking about moosees?


----------



## Genipher

If we get a moose can we name it Bullwinkle?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

I can own a moose?!?!

(She died though  )


----------



## flemish lops

you want to own a moose?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Why wouldn't I want to own a moose?


----------



## HankTheTank

Where can I get a moose?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Don't they live in Africa?


----------



## HankTheTank

Aren't you thinking of a rhino?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

I thought rhinos lived in Australia?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Aren't they extinct?


----------



## Genipher

Australians are extinct?!


----------



## HankTheTank

Didn't he mean rhino's?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

How do you know which I was talking about?


----------



## stitchcounting

Isnt hankthetank physic ?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Is she?


----------



## HankTheTank

Wouldn't it be cool if I was?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

If you were what?


----------



## HankTheTank

Psychic, right?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I think we all like you better not being physic, right?


----------



## HankTheTank

You wouldn't like it if I could read your mind??


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Would anybody like that?

No I wouldn't. I don't think you would either. hehehe


----------



## stitchcounting

i wonder if i would like it?


----------



## Genipher

What is your favorite superpower?


----------



## stitchcounting

do i have to have a favorite?


----------



## Genipher

So...have we killed this thread?


----------



## BullardBarnyard

Can you really 'kill' a thread?


----------



## Genipher

Would scissors do the job?


----------



## BullardBarnyard

Is the job paying minnimum wage?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

What is minimum wage in Iowa?


----------



## Southern by choice

Why Iowa?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Why not Iowa?


----------



## BullardBarnyard

Do you like Iowa potatoes?


----------



## marlowmanor

Isn't Idaho the popular potato state?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Potatos are from Idaho and Lolo Jones is from Iowa, right? lol


----------



## BullardBarnyard

(Oops xD)
Who is Lolo Jones?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Isn't she an Olympian?


----------



## BullardBarnyard

Do you watch the Olympics?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Do you mean, "Did you watch the Olympics?"? 

Yep. I sure did.


----------



## BullardBarnyard

You didn't really re-ask anything  Sooo..
Must you point out my mistake?


----------



## Genipher

What! A fallible human being can make a mistake?


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011

Doesn't fallible mean pron to making mistakes?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

What is pron?


----------



## HankTheTank

I think it's a misspelling, don't you?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I think we all know she made a human error and misspelled a word, right?


----------



## HankTheTank

Don't we all misspell things sometimes?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Do you remember the last tim I misspelled something?


----------



## HankTheTank

Do you no i have prefet gramar and speling?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Do you realize that you made some horrid mistakes there?


----------



## HankTheTank

Don't you realize I did that on purpose?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

You did something on purpose?


----------



## HankTheTank

Do I ever make mistakes?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Do you ever NOT make mistakes?


----------



## HankTheTank

Are you saying that I ALWAYS make mistakes?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Are you saying you never make them? hhmhmm


----------



## HankTheTank

Is there anybody who doesn't?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Aren't I the only one because aren't I perfect?


----------



## HankTheTank

How do you manage to be so humble?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

**humming**Humble bumble bumble bee, humble bumble bumble bee..

Oh wait, thats not a question, is it? It rhymes tho


----------



## HankTheTank

That was lovely humming, are you planning on entering American Idol?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Why, how did you know??


----------



## HankTheTank

Didn't you realize you left your registration form lying around?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Oh crap, I didn't send it in the mail? No wonder I never got a response!


----------



## HankTheTank

Can't you still email it?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Whats eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee-maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiil?


----------



## HankTheTank

Isn't it a bird?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

ELEPHANT BIRD???


Gawd.. I gotta go to bed... have fun Hanky Hank Hank


----------



## HankTheTank

What did you call me?


----------



## BullardBarnyard

Are cellphones a device for calling people?


----------



## HankTheTank

Wouldn't it be more reliable to just use tin cans and a string?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

But what if you wanted to call a person who lived in China and you lived in... well.. not china?


----------



## HankTheTank

Well you'd need a very long string, wouldn't you?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

what if you couldn't afford the string? then what'd you do?


----------



## HankTheTank

Couldn't you borrow one?


----------



## BullardBarnyard

What if no one had a long enough string to borrow?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

what if someone cut the string?


----------



## HankTheTank

Does the phone company repair broken strings?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Should I get a new goat?


----------



## BullardBarnyard

Does your goat have a string we can use to create a device to call a Chinese person via tin cans and a string?


----------



## jessica_1285

Do goats come with string?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Um, why would you ask that?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

By string do you mean lead?


----------



## EllieMay

If you lead who will follow?


----------



## Alice Acres

Who's leading who?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Do you lead your sheep?


----------



## EllieMay

Is that something like being a shepherd?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Do shepherds work with goats or just sheep?


----------



## greybeard

Do shelves have a shelf life?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Does food still have a shelf life if they are not kept on a shelf?


----------



## Fierlin

Have you ever heard of food being kept on an ice shelf? 

(Probably lead to a pretty long shelf life though )


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Could you put an ice pick on an ice shelf?


----------



## Fierlin

You could pick ice off an ice shelf with an ice pick, but the question is... would that be a worthwhile business venture, given the current levels of demand? o.o


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

idk What are the current levels of demand?


----------



## Fierlin

Do you think the current levels of demand are about the same as that for broccoli?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Or something like green beans?


----------



## Alice Acres

Do you like green bean casserole? (Staple for Thanksgiving!)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Do you actually eat it?


No I do not. lol Not a green bean fan at all.


----------



## Fierlin

Why is it we like to eat green beans?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Do you like to eat them?


----------



## EllieMay

Do you only eat them on Thanksgiving?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Does anyone actually like green beans?


----------



## Alice Acres

Are green beans better than grass?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Do you consider hay to be grass?


----------



## Fierlin

How is hay made from grass anyway?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Isn't it just grown, then cut, then dried, then baled?


----------



## Fierlin

Don't they have machines that do that all in one go these days?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I think they have some that do the cutting, raking, and baling but not the growing and the drying, is that correct?


----------



## Fierlin

How did I miss the "growing" part in your question?!  

(Now I look like a doofus)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Don't you always look like a doofus?


----------



## Alice Acres

Do chickens have lips?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Can chickens fly?


----------



## EllieMay

Do chickens fly south for the winter??


----------



## Shelly May

is south up or down or across


----------



## EllieMay

Who cares anyway?


----------



## Shelly May

what would the neigbors say?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

What if you don't like your neighbors?


----------



## EllieMay

Does your neighbor raise sheep?


----------



## norseofcourse

What kind of sheep?


----------



## Animallovers1

I don't know do your neighbors raise sheep?


----------



## Rocco

I have neighbors?


----------



## norseofcourse

How many neighbors did Mr. Rogers have?


----------



## Animallovers1

did mrs Rogers have 30 neighbors


----------



## Hardy&Healthy

Didn't Mr Rodgers want to be your neighbor?


----------



## bubba1358

Why did Mr. Rodgers always take off one pair of shoes, then put on a different pair of shoes?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Did Mr. Rogers' feet stink?


----------



## bubba1358

Do you want to find out and let us know?


----------



## Hardy&Healthy

Why don't you find out, and then let us know?


----------



## bubba1358

......


Do I have to?


----------



## Hardy&Healthy

bubba1358 said:
			
		

> ......
> 
> 
> Do I have to?




Could you get out of it?


----------



## AshleyFishy

Is out a verb or a noun?


----------



## D1

AshleyFishy said:


> Is out a verb or a noun?




will it make a difference?


----------

